# Apple TV écran noir



## magmax (12 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
Je me suis acheté un Apple TV cette semaine.
Je l ai teste rapido cette semaine depuis l iphone et ça marche.
Depuis j ai fait d autre test, dont un qui m enquiquine le plus, a savoir celui de l utilisation de l apple tv pour un étendre le bureau.
Alors mon iMac est connecte a mon routeur en filaire, et l apple Tv est en wifi.
J'ai bien l icône avec l airplay en haut a droite du bureau, et je peux choisir mon apple TV.
L icône devient bleu, mais quand je me précipite sur ma TV (connectee a l apple TV) et bee j ai un écran noir.
L iMac est aussi connecte a une autre TV via le port mini-dvi. J ai donc fait un essai en déconnectant le mini-dvi, sans aucun succès.
Des idées?
Merci d avance<

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

Alors en installant airparrot, ça marche.
Mais j veux passer par l application native
Y'a-t'il une explication?


----------



## steveenkil (17 Septembre 2014)

J'ai le même souci moi aussi sur un iMac mi 2011, depuis quelques mois, ça ne fonctionne plus la recopie airplay, pourtant, j'ai bien l'icône et je suis bien sur le même réseau.


----------

